# 2020 Cub Cadet LT 42 Tractor Enduro Series Engine Warranty



## chris young (May 30, 2020)

Hello All,

Helping my in-laws with their 2020 Cub Cadet Tractor as the connecting rod (???) came out the side of the motor. So before I call Cub Cadet I wanted to see if anyone has experienced this situation and what they had to do to have the engine warrantied. I live in New York and will drive down to Delaware to look over the engine and bring it back to deal with it. I have the ability to rebuild the motor for them but want Cub Cadet to fix it under warranty.

Issue:
Last week while driving the tractor out of their car garage to mow their lawn there was a loud bang, sparks, oil spray and then the engine just died.

Tractor Details: 
Cub Cadet LT42 XT1 Enduro Series
They purchased the tractor new from a Tractor Supply store in Delaware on 8/18/2020 for $1,699.00. 
I believe the tractor has a 3 year (no hours) residential warranty.
The tractor currently has 28 hours on it and they changed the oil themselves twice: at the beginning of 2021 and 2022. My father-in-law has maintained all of his own vehicles/equipment for the past 40 years. He has the old oil filters and receipts from buying the oil and filters for this tractor.
They mow about 1/5 of an acre which is totally flat. 

Thank you for your guidance.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Chris,

That is a Kohler engine in the Cub Cadet, and as I read Kohler's warranty it is good for 2 years. I would contact Kohler and find out which service center for your in-laws to go to.



https://kohlerpower.com/en/engines/warranty





https://kohlerpower.com/en/engines/contact-us


----------



## chris young (May 30, 2020)

Hi HarveyW,

Thank you for the reply. I read somewhere that this is not a Kohler engine, rather it is some sort of Cub Cadet series of engines that is not branded.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

The specs say Kohler engine....


----------



## chris young (May 30, 2020)

HarveyW said:


> The specs say Kohler engine....


For the 2020 model? The model number is *13a6a9cs056*

Where did you find that information? My father-in-law does not have the service manual.

Thanks


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

chris young said:


> For the 2020 model? The model number is *13a6a9cs056*
> 
> Where did you find that information? My father-in-law does not have the service manual.
> 
> Thanks


Spec says it's a KS540 Kohler..... 3-year warranty on residential use. They run a goofy two piece crankshaft balancer system that is giving Kohler problems at the moment. They know they have a problem, should be covered under warranty


----------



## tacticalturnip (9 mo ago)

Oh that Kohler sounds like a real gem.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

tacticalturnip said:


> Oh that Kohler sounds like a real gem.


It's a "bucket engine" and they've had their problems


----------



## chris young (May 30, 2020)

Small update: I called the 800 # phone from the Cub Cadet website, was told I was now speaking with an MTD representative, they provided me with a case # and a couple of 'authorized' repair shops I was to call/deal with. At first, the repair shops they said I had to deal with were 2-3 hours away from my location (one in NJ and one out on Long Island NY). After reviewing this with the representative she finally gave me two places within 20 miles of my location. I spoke with both repair shops last week and ultimately, they told me that they did not want to deal with Cub Cadet and their 'Chinese' motors. Both places claimed they were not even authorized to work on Cub Cadet products. They both warned me that if there was aluminum on the crankshaft where the rod most likely broke off, that the engine would not be covered. They said that putting a rod through the block was always caused by low oil, which I do not believe was the issue with this unit. So today I went to two local service shops that sell Cub Cadet products (within 5 miles of my location) to speak with folks in person but both the people that deal with warranty claims were out on vacation/had covid. So, I will need to wait a couple of weeks to speak with someone about my situation. I guess I will go down to Delaware to pick up the tractor in mid-August and try to look into the engine to see if there is aluminum on the crank. I just do not want to incur costs at a repair shop to just tell me that the engine will not be warranted. I guess I put my 'foot in the door' with Cub Cadet regarding the date the engine died for warranty purpose. I still do not believe that this is a Kohler engine. Any other suggestions on how to proceed?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

If it is indeed a KS540.... The reason they run that goofy twin balancer is that it has a massive 94mm bore and an unusually long 78mm stroke. That puts a whole lot of stress on the single rod of an 18hp/3,600 RPM engine . Take a look at the bore/stroke specs on other single cylinder engines around the same HP and you'll see what I mean. 18HP single-cylinder is really pushing the limit for aluminum rod durability, should've been forged steel with that bore/stroke configuration, and Kohler knows it.....

Here's a link you may need if things go off the rails with your warranty claim

KS540


----------



## chris young (May 30, 2020)

I wish I could tell if this was a Kohler motor. I checked the parts diagram on Cub Cadet's website based on the model number and saw the twin balancers...see below.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Yep.... It's a Kohler


----------



## chris young (May 30, 2020)

I know I need to get the tractor and look over the engine firsthand but decided to call Kohler directly to see if this is one of their engines. The representative said that AX90HUB004242 is not a Kohler engine. I called PartsTree as I have bought parts from them before, and they said this was an MTD engine. Just wanted to learn more about the engine before speaking with Cub Cadet and or a repair shop.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

chris young said:


> I know I need to get the tractor and look over the engine firsthand but decided to call Kohler directly to see if this is one of their engines. The representative said that AX90HUB004242 is not a Kohler engine. I called PartsTree as I have bought parts from them before, and they said this was an MTD engine. Just wanted to learn more about the engine before speaking with Cub Cadet and or a repair shop.


OK, now it's clear..... That is a Chinese made *Powermore* engine. It's the Chinese ripoff of the KS540 Kohler design. I now have doubts about you getting any serious warranty help, let's hope I'm wrong


----------



## chris young (May 30, 2020)

I went to a local cub cadet dealer today and was told that there was a 99% chance the engine would not be covered under warranty as there is aluminum from the connecting rod on the crankshaft journal. This is an indication of lack of oil and typically the rod starts to melt to the crank and breaks into pieces.

So do I sell this tractor as is or try to fix it myself?

A replacement engine (same as the current one) is about $1,200 plus tax and shipping. I think this is more than the value of this tractor. I can certainly rebuild the engine myself and have the time. I believe I can clean up the crank with muriatic acid and could possibly have someone weld the case as I have the two pieces that broke off). Assuming I can save the crank, I am looking at about $350 in parts plus tax and shipping.

Can these cases be welded? Or is it best to buy a new case?

Prices from cub cadet website (cheapest I have found).

Case $220

Crank $205

Connecting Rod $54

Case Gasket $12

Head Gasket $12

2 Oil Seals $22


----------



## chris young (May 30, 2020)

I believe this is a Powermore engine made in Asia. AND this has the Intellipower throttle system (no manual idle/fast/choke lever).

Interesting video and at the end is where the mechanic indicates the Powermore brand.

Cub Cadet XT1 LT42 Enduro Intellipower Problem | Over Revving - Bing video

Cub Cadet 42" IntelliPower Riding Mower (REVIEW) Cub Cadet XT1LT42 with IntelliPower ENDURO SERIES - Bing video


----------



## chris young (May 30, 2020)

The crank cleaned up really well but will polish it a little. Going down to a local repair shop in the morning to see what they will charge to weld the case.


----------



## chris young (May 30, 2020)

where can i find the torque specifications for these 547 engines? Cylinder head bolts, case bolts, connecting rod bolts, flywheel nut, etc.? I checked the internet but no luck. Is there comparable engine torque secs for another engine i could use?


----------



## chris young (May 30, 2020)

So long story short, the Cub Cadet is running again...

After showing pictures of the damaged engine to the local Cub Cadet repair shop, they said that most likely (99%) MTD (Cub Cadet) would not warranty the engine. So, I decided to repair the engine myself.

I had the case welded and then I put a layer of JB weld high temperature epoxy over the area for precaution. Used muriatic acid to clean the aluminum residue from the old connecting rod melting on the crankshaft.

Overall, I have $189 into this project.


$90 for parts (connecting rod, head gaskets, case gasket and 2 piston circlips) from Cub Cadet website (10% discount and free shipping and handling).
$75 to have the case welded
$10 JB weld
$14 for 2 quarts of Cub Cadet oil

On a side note, I was not happy with the service from Cub Cadet. It took 11 business days to receive the parts I ordered from them. The parts were delivered in two different shipments/packages on different days. Best of all, the connecting rod was shipped in a thin plastic bag - no cardboard/box to protect it.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad it all worked out! Thanks for the follow up!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Sometimes you have to do what you have to do..... Personally there are way to many good running, used, American made engines that size around for $200 for me to go that route. It's still a Chinese made POC engine with a poor design. Glad to see you got it back together, but you need to realize it's on $200 worth of borrowed time before it grenades again. Barely 2 years service mowing a flat, 1/5 acre lot? Yep... That's a well designed, strong runner for sure....... I suggest using it to mow out the rest of the season and be looking for a good used real Kohler or Briggs replacement over the Winter when prices are down, or you'll more than likely be repeating the same ordeal next summer.


----------

